# Straight Load load/unload alone



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but did you tie the horse before putting up the butt bar/chain? Did he break the butt bar? If I were you, I would teach your horse to side load. When he loads throw the lead over his back and latch the butt bar. Then go around to tie him. I assume your trailer has a side window or slats?


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a two horse straight load.
When unloading, we always 

1)open the trap door by their head and untie the lead rope (it was ties on a loop in the manager using a quick release) by untying this before opening the back gates if the horse was to rush out there is less chance of damage.
2) then open the side door
3) open the back door and butt guard and say whoa
4) go back to the side door, hold the lead rope and say back easy.
because we always do it in the same order, the horses seem to already know.

when loading its opposite

1)open back door and undo butt chain
2)load
3) do butt chain
3)close door
4)tie


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have a picture of your trailer? I am trying to picture it in my head.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

It's just a normal 2 horse sundowner trailer. When loading I would tie the head then do the bum bar and to unload I would open the back doors and then undue the back bum bar then the head. I think taking the lead off the head first then the bum bar would be the solution to taking a horse off the trailer


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

All of my horses self load. Instead of walking up into the float with them, I throw the lead over their neck and walk up the ramp with them, then they go into the float themselves while I do up the bar behind them. Then I go around and tie them. For unloading, I untie them, throw the rope over their necks and then undo the back. Once the back of the float is undone, I tug on their tails, tell them to back and then catch their lead as they back out. They aren't allowed out until I've given them the cue. Having self loading horses makes floating so much easier. If I get a horse that doesn't self load, I put the time in to teach it. My old pony used to be terrible to load and he would flip out and thrash around if he was tied before the back was done up. Dad recently sliced his hand open when he loaded one of my current horses and tied him before he did the back up because my horse decided to attempt to fly backwards out of the float (said horse and I have had several polite discussions about his manners since then and he's much less disrespectful now).

I hope my post made sense, haha. It's crazy late at night here and I'm on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Mckellar said:


> It's just a normal 2 horse sundowner trailer. When loading I would tie the head then do the bum bar and to unload I would open the back doors and then undue the back bum bar then the head. I think taking the lead off the head first then the bum bar would be the solution to taking a horse off the trailer


Bum bar first when loading, last when unloading. Slant load when loading in the last stall is the same.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Never, never, NEVER tie a horse (or leave a horse tied) in a trailer without the butt bar, butt chain or last divider being securely fastened, NEVER.

When loading, put the bar or chain or divider securely behind the horse and then tie or fasten his head. Fasten his head long enough that he cannot turn his head around but not short enough for him to pull back against the tie rope. You do not want a horse to be able to 'set back' in a trailer other than to 'sit' on the butt bar or chain. Always un-fasten a horse's head before you open the back of the trailer or un-fasten the butt bar or chain.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i teach my horses that they can NEVER back out of a straight load trailer unless i give a tug on their tail. i have trailered a lot by myself so my horses are very good at it. if they hesitate getting in, i make them back up quickly, then walk forward into the trailer. they get the hint pretty quickly that its easier just to get in. once they are in i close the chest bar and walk around to the back to do the butt bar. after the butt bar is up i tie them.

when i go to unload, i untie them first. then i go around and let down the butt bar. they must stand in the trailer until i tug their tail, then they back out by themselves. [you might need someone at their head to encourage them to back the first few times.] if they back out before i tug their tail, they MUST go back in, no matter how tired i am or they are.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, for a start I'd say it sounds like your horses need more training, in order for them to be confident about the trailer, so safer in it. You shouldn't get to the point of shutting them in, tying them up until they're comfortable with the idea. That's just asking for trouble otherwise.

So, after training has progressed to an acceptable level, then I shut the tailgate & go round & 'tie' the horses(I don't ever tie them firm in a trailer, but use a 'Tie Ring' or such, to secure them in a safe manner. When unloading, I would agree with Cherie, if I had a butt bar or chain, but I don't & in case of emergency, I don't want them jumping out over the ramp on me as I lower it, so I do leave them 'tied' until the tailgate is down, before 'untying' them & asking them to back out.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone makes sense I was just doing it backwards or just doing it the way I would if I had another person. 

I don't think my horse needs more training I just think that one time was more of a misunderstanding of what I was asking him to do. All my horses are comfortable on trailers. And I had the back of the trailer open so he just took that option lol! 

Yesterday I was at a show and I had people with me but I wanted to try to load and unload alone. I had the extra set of hands to make sure it wouldn't turn into a bad experience and a loose horse at a horse show and I followed the advice and it worked great. To unload instead of pulling on the tail I ended up having my hand on my horses bum to give pressure ( she wasnt leaning on it) and then I took my hand off and said "come on" which is a habit of mine to always say when unloading and it worked great. To load I did the back bar up first. My horse was a little confused but she was tired and went with it so it was a good experience! 

I have chest bars in my trailer as well, they are right by the man door which I have on both sides. One for each horse. Those bars I always keep up, Some people when they have their horse in my trailer take them down and I saw a girl do that and her big draft x jumped out the man door. If those where ever down trying to load on your own I think the horse may just do a little loop up and out of the trailer! Lol


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You simply teach them to load and unload themselves. Walk the horse up to the trailer and send them forward. It might take some training, but eventually they get the idea that they're supposed to walk forward.
Some people put the horse on a lunge line and put it through the sidedoor so they can pull on it and the horse feels someone tugging him forward and he'll walk right in. (Most people can just put the leadrope on the neck and let the horse go right in). Once he's in (have the chest bar up), bolt the buttbar and you can put the ramp up if you want. Then walk over and tie the horse up for the trip.
Once you're there, untie the horse, throw the rope over his neck, take the ramp down, take the buttbar down, and let the horse back out. Just grab the lead rope off his back and help him down. Simple.
If your horse refuses to load without help, walk him in, keep the leadrope with you as you walk out the sidedoor, then drop it and put the bar/ramp up.


----------

